
CIA plot led to huge blast in Siberian gas pipeline - tosh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/1455559/CIA-plot-led-to-huge-blast-in-Siberian-gas-pipeline.html
======
chrisbennet
February 2004

